# Nur Beton?



## Elbwisch (20. Juni 2006)

Am Wochenende haben wir angefangen unseren Teich zu betonieren. Die Folie also hochgenommen und zunächst Mal den Bachlauf mit einer Betonsohle versehen. Nun such ich noch immer nach der ultimativen Antwort auf die Frage: Was soll über den Beton?? 
Langsam fängt die Zeit an zu drängeln. Am kommenden Wochenende werden die Seitenwände des Bachlaufs gemacht, die ehemalige Sickergrube mit einer Bodensohle "begossen" (natürlich nachdem ich die Fische in eine Badewann umgesiedelt habe)
Die Frage ist nun - die alte Teichfolie ÜBER den Beton legen? Da ist es aber leider so, dass die Folie garantiert ein Loch oder einen ¿ (Ironie) Schnitt hat. Was tun? Einfach nur Beton und einen Versiegler? Wenn ja WELCHEN?
NUR Folie geht bei uns leider nicht, da das Gewächshaus unserer Nachbarn gerne bei Sturm einige Scheiben verliert und die Dinger vorzugsweise in unserem Teich landen.

Es wäre echt prima, wenn Ihr hier einen Rat hättet!

Gruß aus Hamburg
Dagmar


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

Hallo Dagmar,

eine Folie, ob alt oder neu, auf den Beton zu legen halte ich persönlich für unsinnig. Besser ist es, den Beton mit einem wasserdichten Putz zu versehen bzw. zu versiegeln. Ich weiss leider nicht welche Produkte in Deutschland dafür angeboten werden, es muss auf alle Fälle ein Putz oder Anstrich sein, der auch für Trinkwasserzisternen tauglich ist. 

Ich selbst habe einen betonierten und verputzten Teich. Gut daran ist, dass man sich keine Sorgen um eine eventuelle Beschädigung machen muss, wie  bei einem  Folienteich. Auch die Reinigung der glatten Betonflächen, wenn einmal nötig, ist viel einfacher. Ein betonierter Teich hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass sich Veränderungen am fertigen Teich ungleich schwieriger gestalten als an einem Folienteich. Da Dein Teich aber bereits in Beton ausgeführt ist, würde ich auf eine Folie verzichten. Ich bin mit der Ausführung meines Schwimmteiches in Beton sehr zufrieden, weniger gut war bei mir allerdings die Planung, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Auch einen neuen Teich würde ich wieder in Beton bauen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Lurch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

Hallo 
In den Baumärkten / Baustoffhandel sind so genante Dichtschlämme erhältlich z.B. von Ceresi, Hansit….., diese Produkte sind Trinkwassergeeignet. Außerdem noch einfach zu verarbeiten. 
Das Zeug ist im Sack als Pulver wird mit Wasser angerührt und mit einem Pinsel aufgestrichen. Zwei bis dreimal streichen und dein Teich ist über Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaahre dicht.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Elbwisch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

PUUUUH - vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge, nun bin ich wieder etwas ruhiger. Drückt die Daumen dass alles gelingt.

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## bonsai (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

moin, 
reine Betonteiche werden ja häufig gebaut, nur habe ich den Eindruck, dass das auf die Länder beschränkt ist, die nicht mit so merkwürdigen Klimaerscheinungen wie Frost und daraus resultierend mit Eisdecken auf den Teichen zu rechnen haben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

Moin,

ich hätte ehrlich gesagt zumindest bei den oberen 20-30cm starke Bedenken wegen des auftauchenden Eisdrucks im Winter :?
Wir hatten zu DDR-Zeiten einen Betonteich (Folie gab es nicht). Er war öfters undicht, weil die Sohle riss. 
Der Rand?  
Das ist ewig her, ich war noch seehr jung und interessierte mich eher für die selbstgebastelte Boote  ... ich würde nicht beschwören, dass der Rand nicht zerbröckelt war!
Aber es spielte damals keine Rolle. Wasser kostete nicht die Welt (der 800m² Garten wurde mit Leitungswasser bewässert!) und der gesamte Rand war mit Farn und Wacholder bepflanzt/getarnt. Es gab eine Seerose in der Mitte und jede Menge Karpfen und einmal auch zwei Aale.

Frage an die Fachleute: Könnte eine Armierung was zur Stabilisierung gegen den zu erwartenden Eisdruck bringen?


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

Hallo Annett,

es ist richtig, ohne starke Armierung geht bei einem Betonteich gar nichts, ob mit oder ohne Eisdruck. In der Regel wird eine komplette Wanne mit Armierungskorb gefertigt, die es bei Erdbewegungen nicht zerreißen kann. In den meisten Ländern ist ein Betonteich als Bauwerk einreich- und genehmigungspflichtig, somit machen die Behörden auch Auflagen zur Ausführung. Professionelle Bauunternehmen halten diese Auflagen streng  ein, da sie auch die Haftung übernehmen müssen. Die Bestimmungen in Deutschland dürften wohl ähnlich sein wie in Österreich, hier auf Paros sind sie durch die permanente Erdbebengefährdung sicher strenger. Gewiss aber werden die Versicherungen im Schadensfall die sachgemäße Ausführung überprüfen und eine Zahlung verweigern, wenn die Bedingungen zur Sicherheit nicht eingehalten wurden. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elbwisch (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nur Beton?*

kleiner Bericht: Nachdem wir betoniert haben bei der Affenhitze und den Teich vorschriftsmäßig mit Dichtschlämme eingematscht haben, war es nun soweit!!! Das Wasser ist drin - juhuuuu es läuft nicht ab. Meine Fischis haben soeben den Teich wieder bezogen und sind sofort auf Erkundungstour gegangen.
H U R R A!!! Nun muss ich nur noch die restliche Bepflanzung wieder herstellen, dann ist alles wieder gut.


----------

